# Bait Fish Daytona to Flagler



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

I see alot of birds diving all along the beaches from daytona to flagler.
They are to far out for casting.
What bait fish are running this time of year and what direction.
I don't see them breaking the surface so I don't know if anything is eating them but birds.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*surf*

that might just be whitebait out there, and there should be something eating on the bottom. If they start moving into the beach, get ready. cause that will also bring everything else in after them....all depends on how clear the water stay. I read that the water is kinda of mess up pretty good, North of the cape. So that will keep everything further out....but it might change at anytime....Hopefully this weekend, cause i am heading out to Cocoa. And hopefully fish the weekend at nite....all depends on how my ladys do at the softball tournament if they keep winning like last time, i wont be out there but if they get knock out early then its a go for me....I hope done of them read this


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*WhiteBait?*

What is "Whitebait"?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Typically when someone refers to "whitebait" in FL they are referring to Mojarra










It depends on where you are in the world..usually any juvinile baitfish silver or "white" in color could be considered "whitebait"


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Sorry for*

that surf....The "Whitebait" that are schooling out there right now would be "Pichard, menhaden,or theard herring....And it's true depending on where you are fishing. They will be call by other names. Like the "Mojarra" is called a "Sand perch" , and a theard herring are called "Greenie...again it all depends in the area you are at....Some locals have some really crazy names for some fish.....Even our great "Snook" use to be called a "Soap fish" cause when they scale him, a soapy foam would come off him. By the way, because of this alot of people wouldnt eat Snook, thinking that the Foam was a bad sign....their loss our gain. There are some great sites that have pictures of almost every baitfish in fla...just "Google" fla bait fish...and something should come up.....


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Sorry for*

that surf....The "Whitebait" that are schooling our that right now would be "Pichard, menhaden,theard herring....And it's true depending on where you are fishing. They will be call by other names. Like the "Mojarra" is called a "Sand perch" , and a theard herring are called "Greenie...again it all depends in the area you are at....Some locals have some really crazy names for some fish.....Even our great "Snook" use to be called a "Soap fish" cause when they scale him, a soapy foam would come off him. By the way, because of this alot of people wouldnt eat Snook, thinking that the Foam was a bad sign....their loss our gain. There are some great sites that have pictures of almost every baitfish in fla...just "Google" fla bait fish...and something should come up.....Oh those "Mojarra" have a really sharp gill plate, that will cut you pretty good....So make sure how you handle them...They are great Snook bait opcorn:


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*whitebait*

this is the bait:fishing: 
i am catching hear at ponce inlet 
to ormond by the sea 
for the past couple weeks


http://www.surfridercharters.com/ScaledSardine.html


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*How in the world*

did i double post?? :--| i really mesh that up and yes that is "Whitebait" They need alot of care, or they will die really fast....Need a really good livewell, to keep them going. Make great chum bait, to get everything going. squeeze them a little toss some out...then just put one on small hook, and you should be able to hook into something:beer:


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Biker Bait?*

Daytona Bike week Update:
On my way up A1A from Daytona to go surf fishing, A biker decided to accelerate across A1A from a 7-11 to a hotel . As he flashed directly in front of me, I had only a second to to make a decision…Brake or Gas, Brake or Gas. Well I did what all honorable fisherman would do…I laid on the Horn which is our version of Bike Week “Catch and Release”


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*stayin away till monday*

heading south to new Smyrna to fish this weekend
I'm staying away from the bike traffic 
its just not worth it:beer:


----------

